# Window Tinting Policies in Ontario



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

After being here in Toronto for the past few weeks now, I've noticed many, many cars with front-end tinted windows. I couldn't find the legal tint limit for front-end windows (5% limit on rear; darkest possible). Anyone have the front legal limit? I'm guessing around 35%; further more, does anyone here have their front windows tinted? (Just out of curiosity.)


----------

